# New Here



## PWBill (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am new here, and this will be my first posting, mainly to just introduce myself to the group.

My area of collecting is mainly American made Railway Grade watches, although I do have a few

European ones. I am looking forward to being able to help and contribute in some small manner

here, although I must admit I am far from expert on any watch. Unfortunately I only collect and do

not attempt to repair, my eyes and patience having gotten somewhat less over the years.

Bill


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome Bill


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome Bill.


----------



## jkb89 (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Bill, have you got any pictures of your collection?


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

How ya BIll


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Howdy and welcome!

Andreas


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Bill...looking forward to seeing your collection!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Bill,

Welcome to TWF,

some pictures would be great 

Martin


----------



## PWBill (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you all for the warm welcome, and when I figure out how to post pics I will show a few of my collection.

Bill


----------

